# VapeCon 2018 - Innovations & What's New



## Silver

We have asked the VapeCon 2018 exhibitors to tell us what is new and innovative on their stand this year.

We are in for a big treat this year with lots of new things to see and innovations to check out:

Firstly, many of the exhibitors will be making their *first appearance* at VapeCon - so that in itself is new and worth checking out. This includes lots of international well-known names.
Several exhibitors are using VapeCon as a platform to bring in *new products* for the first time to the country.
Lets not forget *juice launches*. There are many new juices ready to get launched at this year's event.
In this thread we are going to highlight the innovations and what's new submissions from the exhibitors. To give a flavour of what's coming on 25 & 26 August 2018 at Heartfelt Arena in Pretoria.

Some exhibitors have opted to keep their innovations top secret and announce them closer to the time in their own subforums and other channels.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 6 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Reserving this post in case we need it later...

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Christos

Top class @Silver!

This is IMHO the most important thread to follow!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2


----------



## Silver

Happy to announce the first innovation for VapeCon 2018

This one is from *COSMIC DROPZ*





New juice launch at VapeCon 2018 - *PEACH MANGO JELLY*

PEACH MANGO JELLY is a juice that has been worked on since the inception of their original Cosmic Dropz line. Cosmic Dropz is proud to say that it is some of their best work to date!

They are really excited to release this new juice and could not think of better place to launch this epic juice than Vapecon 2018!

This will be the second juice in their new Lollipop Eliquid Creations line. The first, Apple and Pine Hard Candy, was released in Dec 2017 after working on it for over 17 months.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Silver

Next up

This one from *DALA E-JUICE CO*



Introduction of new juices - *Lemon Meringue & Custard Eclair *flavours

Dala Labs itself is a new company and was established in 2018 to offer the SA consumer a premium international quality product at affordable local prices.

According to Dala, the flavours they are introducing this year to visitors at VapeCon are unique and unlike any other flavours currently available to the SA consumer.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver

Next up

This one from *DRIP SOCIETY*



*new Salt Nic flavours *from some of the world's top brands

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Stosta

Yesssss!!! Keep 'em coming @Silver !

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Silver

Next up

This one from *E-CIG INN*




New Juice launch - Diner Vapes (their in-house line) is launching a new juice - *"Caramel Sauce"*

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

Next up

This one from *FROSTED SMOKE*





International guest and juice launch - Frosted Smoke will be hosting *Juiceman USA's Giorgio Fadda* from California at their stand for the weekend. He will be handing out spot prizes and will be launching his new:
*Nic Salts Range*
*Unicorn Frappe on Ice*

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4


----------



## Silver

Next on the Innovation / What's New front

This one from *H2VAPE*






They will have their *exclusive juices*, both international and local
*Hardware that you won't be able to find* at any other stores
Some *new exciting pod devices* (with nic salt devices becoming more popular)
 
I tried hard to get more detailed info from @h2vape on the above products - but he wants it to remain a mystery  

What that means is you will have to get to the h2vape stand to find out!

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Silver

Next up

This one from *HAZEWORKS*



New Juices - they will be promoting their *newly released juices*

Get to the Hazeworks stand to find out!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver

Next up

This one from *JCD VAPE*



New Juices - they will be launching *3 new flavours *at VapeCon
Shop announcement - of their *new shop in Cape Town *on 1 September

You will have to get to the JCD Vape stand to find out more!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## ARYANTO

Silver said:


> Next up
> 
> This one from *DALA E-JUICE CO*
> View attachment 141302
> 
> 
> Introduction of new juices - *Lemon Meringue & Custard Eclair *flavours
> 
> Dala Labs itself is a new company and was established in 2018 to offer the SA consumer a premium international quality product at affordable local prices.
> 
> According to Dala, the flavours they are introducing this year to visitors at VapeCon are unique and unlike any other flavours currently available to the SA consumer.


Already on my shopping list !-*Lemon Meringue*

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver

Let's get moving on the innovations / what's new at VapeCon 2018 again...

This one from *KUSH KONCEPTS*





Local celebrity *DJ Lady Lea *will be at their stand during the course of the VapeCon weekend
Submission from Kush Koncepts :

"Kush Koncepts has spent the last year positioning ourselves as the link between vaping lifestyle and South-African culture. Our goals have been to assist the adoption of vaping in the country and we have done so by collaborating with local known celebrities such as DJ Lady Lea, Chunda Munki, YFM’s DJ Sabby and conversing with media, such as the Saturday Star on vaping related issues.

https://www.iol.co.za/saturday-star...e-heats-up-as-joburg-youth-puff-away-15276564

We have created our selection of e-liquids to be on par with international brands in quality, look and feel, while keeping the local culture and flavour. We have adopted multiple distribution channels, including: E-commerce, locally and internationally, domestic retail stores, clubs, bars and restaurants to increase the accessibility of our products."

Thanks @Ben Kush - sounds exciting and looking forward!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver

Let's get cracking on with the What's New and Innovations thread...

This one from *LIMITLESS MOD CO SA*




They will be launching the following:

*Ply Rock - Zilla kit 60W with Wake Sub-ohm.* *First to South-Africa *
*Limitless Mech Kit V2*
*Wake - RDA *
Thanks to Limitless Mod Co SA. Going to be great.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 5


----------



## Silver

Next up...

This one from *MAJESTIC VAPOR CO.*





Their innovations are:

*Majestic Creme - *A crunchy chocolate biscuit
*Nic Salts - Orochi and Ju-Long*

Thank you @Sash. Even though Majestic Creme has already been around for a bit, I am sure there are many vapers that haven't tried it yet. Looking forward...

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Silver

Next on the innovation front...

This one from *PROHIBITION VAPES*




Prohibition Vapes itself is a top UK Juice manufacturer.

They will be introducing the *Prohibition Vapes* brand and *5 new ranges* to the South African market

In partnership with Exquisite Vapes, they will be launching:
*Copped* (Dessert range)
*Panda Lemonade *(soda range)
*Panda Cola *(Soda range)
*BubbleWorx *(Bubblegum range)
*Peak *(Cooling fruit range)

Thank you to Prohibition Vapes (Liam, Jarrod and your team). Sounds great and looking forward to trying some of these out.

Here are some of the pictures:










Oh, and check out the flavour of this one in the Peak Cooling range.... *K2 *- Pear, Guava and Clementine! Tagging @Stosta - we need to try this Stosta!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Silver

Next up...

This one from *THE ELEMENTS*





Their innovations are the launching of 2 new juices:

*Creamy Dreams on Ice *- Creamy Dreams just got a lot colder...
*Mango Slurpy *- Enter a Tropical paradise
Thanks Saliegh. Great to see. More juice launches! And these ones sound fantastic!





Mango in the Tropical Paradise

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Silver

Next up on the What's New / Innovation front...

This one from *THE VAPE INDUSTRY*





Their innovations are as follows:

Introducing the *Chibi Bar range from Yami Vapor*. All new, 2 authentic Granola Bar flavors
Sample 2 upcoming releases from *Sugoi Vapor. Good Karma & Bad Karma*
Some *unique products from several of the lesser known factories in China.* We’ll have sample units so you can view, interact and try before you buy
Introducing *Yami & Sugoi SALTS from the USA* including *Taruto SALTS *- arguably Yami Vapors best juice to date!

Thanks for the headsup @Naeem_M. Most interesting. We will make our way to your stand on the day to find out more!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## Silver

Next up...

This one from *TWISP*


Their innovations are as follows:

*TWO NEW ORANGE BY TWISP FLAVOURS:*
*Tropical Slushy *- Super chilled tropical mango with hints of litchi and a burst of iced refreshment (3mg, 50ml, 70VG)
*Bananaberry Shortcake* - Scrumptiuos shortcake with a strawberry & baked banana filling. Topped off with whipped cream and biscuit crumbs (2mg, 50ml, 70VG)

*VANILLA CUE POD* - smooth, sweet and aromatic like vanilla straight from the pod

Thanks for this @Twisp , it's going to be great! 

Very keen to try out the Tropical Slushy. It sounds delicious!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Next up...

This one from *AVACAREVAPE*




Their submission centres around their new and innovative Exotica range of juices:

*Exotica range of juices - *made with the intention to supply you, the community with a premium liquid at an affordable price. Avacarevape intends accelerating from here in producing the next flavours, Exotica Sequel II. (0/3mg, 120ml, 70VG - 6 unique flavours currently)

Great to see @Clarissa - will be good to find out what they taste like and follow what's coming up in the range!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver

Next up on the What's New front...

This one from *VAPE HYPER*





Their innovations are as follows:

Flavour World SA will be *giving away a 10ml sample of the latest Malaysian Concentrates with every purchase of R500 or more*.
The *new and improved* *Wacky e-liquid* will be available in *120ml *
The *new and improved* *Summer Kiss e-liquid *will be available in *60ml*
*Two new e-liquids* by will be launching at Vapecon 2018.

Thanks for the info Zubair @Vape Hyper. This is great. Lots to look forward to. We will have to get to your stand to find out what the two new liquids will be!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver

Next up...

This one from *VAPE REPUBLIC*




This is awesome and could just be the innovation of the year:

*Collaboration between Aspire and 13 top global liquid makers on pods for the Gusto Mini.* So now you can buy pods that contain some of the world's best juices! How's that!
Thanks for submitting this @Vape Republic ! We will have to make a beeline to your stand to find out more about this!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## Stroodlepuff

I can see I am going to be blowing alot of money this year...

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Funny 1 | Can relate 4


----------



## Silver

Next up...

This one from *VAPERS PUBLICATION*






They are a new publication in itself!

Their *vaping magazine is new in the market *
Looking forward to seeing you Nicola and learning more about it!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Clouds4Days

Silver said:


> Next up...
> 
> This one from *VAPE REPUBLIC*
> 
> View attachment 141702
> 
> 
> This is awesome and could just be the innovation of the year:
> 
> *Collaboration between Aspire and 13 top global liquid makers on pods for the Gusto Mini.* So now you can buy pods that contain some of the world's best juices! How's that!
> Thanks for submitting this @Vape Republic ! We will have to make a beeline to your stand to find out more about this!!
> 
> View attachment 141706



I need to get another Gusto system, still one of the most satisfying vapes I've ever experienced. 

Hopefully they will have awesome specials on the Gusto and pods so I can stock up.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

Next up...

This one from international exhibitor *VAPORESSO*


These are the surprises they have announced in their subforum on ECIGSSA:

The *dual battery Polar* *220W *with *Cascade Baby SE *kit
The *single battery Armour Pro* *100W *kit
The *built in battery Tarot Baby* *85W* kit 
The innovative *pod Zero* by Renova!
*Games to win gifts *at their stand. And a *giveaway *each day!
Thank you @Vaporesso - that new pod Zero sounds very interesting!! Looking forward...

*

*

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Next up...

This one from *WICK IT VAPES*




Their innovation is as follows:

WICK IT VAPES will be *launching a new juice *at VapeCon 2018!
Thank you Nabeel. We look forward to finding out about this new juice! Great to hear.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

Let's get moving on the Innovations / What's New front...

This one from *HASHTAG VAPES*





They will be *showcasing the latest of Hardware & ELiquids* (launching either pre or post Vapecon) These products will be *available to test out.*
Hashtag Vapes has the vision of bringing its form of ingenuity and innovation to all Vendors as well as the public.

Thank you @Jaz and @Sharty . We look forward to finding out more about these latest products at your stand!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Next up...

This one from *STEAM MASTERS*




Steam Masters will be bringing us *5 new juices*:

*Melk Bacco *– You have tried our popular Melk release, now try Bacco. Our famous Melk Tert recipe with a hint of burley tobacco.
*Melk Java* - You have tried our popular Melk release now try Java. Our famous Melk Tert recipe blended with the finest Arabica coffee beans.
*Apple Jax by Cereal Killer* – Cereal vapes are making a huge comeback and Cereal Killer’s first release is sure going to be a hit. Apple Jax is a gourmet breakfast juice comprising of crunchy oat cereal, granny smith apples, full cream milk and a generous dose of our secret sugar & spice topping. So FKN crunchy it’s scary.
*Oh, Chelsea* – This ain’t no cinnamon bun. Oh, Chelsea captures the true flavour of the original Chelsea bun we all grew up with. Warm & buttery with extra icing to make life just that much sweeter.
*? (Question) E-liquid* - ? is a juicy blend of pineapple, mango and other fruit with a touch of cool. It smacks you in the chops with flavour, chills you out with coolness and keeps your tank begging for more.

Oh my word, these sound delicious. Thank you @SteamMaster . Will have to make a turn past your stand to try them out!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

Next up...

This one from *LIQUID DISTRO*





Liquid Distro is introducing *THE MASTERY SERIES*:

*Pasteis De Nata* - *first release in the series* - A juice that I have been working on for the past 17 months has finally made the grade and is a worthy recipient of the Mastery Series Brand! *A rich and sweet Portuguese Custard Tard complimented by flaky pastry and the signature burnt top*, this e-liquid will leave no doubt in your mind as to what it is! Take a trip down memory lane and indulge in this amazing juice at VapeCon as we officially release this to the public!
This sounds amazing, thank you @SEAN P ! Will be heading to your stand to take a trip down memory lane!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Next up...

This one from *ATOMIX VAPES*





Their innovation is as follows:

*Vandy Vape Simple EX Squonk Kit *(Tiny, MTL, Rebuildable, Nic Salt Squonker)
Great to see @Frostbite - this looks like an amazing little squonker indeed!



*Picture from the manufacturer website

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver

Next up...

This one from *VAPOUR MOUNTAIN*




Their innovation is as follows:

*ISO 7 LAB and Contract Manufacturing Service - *this is a relatively new offering from Vapour Mountain that they will be showcasing at VapeCon
Thank you @Oupa ! We all know Vapour Mountain as a well-established and professional juice manufacturer. It's going to be exciting to find out more about this new service at your stand!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Next up...

This one from *VAPE KING*




They will be launching a new product at VapeCon:

*Vape King Anti-Theft Vape Bag *
Wow, this is so interesting - thank you @Stroodlepuff and @Gizmo - I love bags for my vape gear. Definitely want to check this one out!




Even has an integrated USB port! Wow!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 8


----------



## GerritVisagie

Silver said:


> Next up...
> 
> This one from *VAPE KING*
> 
> View attachment 141803
> 
> 
> They will be launching a new product at VapeCon:
> 
> *Vape King Anti-Theft Vape Bag *
> Wow, this is so interesting - thank you @Stroodlepuff and @Gizmo - I love bags for my vape gear. Definitely want to check this one out!
> 
> View attachment 141807
> 
> 
> Even has an integrated USB port! Wow!
> 
> View attachment 141808



Oooh. I think I need One. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Silver

Next up...

This one from *MY VAPES*





They are a first time exhibitor, so that in itself is new at VapeCon. But also the following:

*Juice tasting station *of their range
*Giveaways* for the first few lucky customers (snap backs, t-shirts, key rings and vape bands)
Looking forward, thanks for the submission Mohammed!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

Next up...

This one from *ACE OF VAPES*




They are a first time exhibitor, so that in itself is new at VapeCon. But also the following:

*Juice tasting station *of their range
Looking forward to seeing you guys @Mida Khan !

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver

Next up...

This one from *J&J'S EMPORIUM*




Their innovations are as follows:

*A croissant flavoured e-liquid*
*Juice tasting station *of their range
Awesome *giveaways *at random
Thanks @wazarmoto , that's great. Looking forward to coming over and tasting some juices with you guys at your stand!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

Next up...

This one from *JOOSE-E-LIQZ*




Their innovations for VapeCon 2018 are as follows:

*"NEW" Limited Edition Hightea Collection *and juice tasting of these new flavours
Awesome *giveaways *of *J-E-L branded gifts* during the 2 days
Looking forward to this new Hightea Collection @Naeemhoosen ! Sounds very exciting!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Next up...

This one from *VAPE CARTEL*





They have been announcing several VapeCon 2018 innovations in their own subforum on ECIGSSA: 

*485 Red E-Liquid Line from MUMS VAPES*
*Mums Elixir Line from MUMS VAPES*
*Conor "Mums" Rauen (from MUMS VAPES) is coming out to SA and will be at VapeCon 2018!!!* And he is bringing something special in his luggage... A limited edition once off run of the all-new Mums Switch Mod will be available at our stand!!! Only 50 will ever be made!!!

*Relaunch of the Platinum Collection of The E-Liquid Project*
*Launch of Chain Reaction juices at the Vape Cartel stand*
Looking forward to all these amazing developments and new products @KieranD . Thank you. This is fantastic!!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## ace_d_house_cat

Silver said:


> Next up...
> 
> This one from *TWISP*
> View attachment 141692
> 
> Their innovations are as follows:
> 
> *TWO NEW ORANGE BY TWISP FLAVOURS:*
> *Tropical Slushy *- Super chilled tropical mango with hints of litchi and a burst of iced refreshment (3mg, 50ml, 70VG)
> *Bananaberry Shortcake* - Scrumptiuos shortcake with a strawberry & baked banana filling. Topped off with whipped cream and biscuit crumbs (2mg, 50ml, 70VG)
> 
> *VANILLA CUE POD* - smooth, sweet and aromatic like vanilla straight from the pod
> 
> Thanks for this @Twisp , it's going to be great!
> 
> Very keen to try out the Tropical Slushy. It sounds delicious!




I have tried the Vanilla Cue pod and it's great attempt! Please bring some Blueberry CUE pods as I've not found them ANYWHERE since launch!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ruhan Bester VK Potch

Silver said:


> Next up...
> 
> This one from *VAPE KING*
> 
> View attachment 141803
> 
> 
> They will be launching a new product at VapeCon:
> 
> *Vape King Anti-Theft Vape Bag *
> Wow, this is so interesting - thank you @Stroodlepuff and @Gizmo - I love bags for my vape gear. Definitely want to check this one out!
> 
> View attachment 141807
> 
> 
> Even has an integrated USB port! Wow!
> 
> View attachment 141808


 Vapeking for the win!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Candz

Silver said:


> Next up
> 
> This one from *DALA E-JUICE CO*
> View attachment 141302
> 
> 
> Introduction of new juices - *Lemon Meringue & Custard Eclair *flavours
> 
> Dala Labs itself is a new company and was established in 2018 to offer the SA consumer a premium international quality product at affordable local prices.
> 
> According to Dala, the flavours they are introducing this year to visitors at VapeCon are unique and unlike any other flavours currently available to the SA consumer.


Oh wow these flavours sound amazing.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver

Next up...

This one from *NCV*






They are introducing *NCV™ Salt.* Their* first Nic Salt Eliquid *is going to be available exclusively on the NCV stand at Vapecon 2018:

*Carbide *- Fill your pod up with a *delicious sweet grape and a shot of ice!* 15MG / 60VG 40PG / 30ML Chubby Gorilla™

Ooh, this is something to look forward to! Thank you @Vapington. Will have to make a turn past your stand to sample this grape on ice!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Vape_Da_Ape

Silver said:


> Next up
> 
> This one from *FROSTED SMOKE*
> 
> View attachment 141313
> 
> 
> 
> International guest and juice launch - Frosted Smoke will be hosting *Juiceman USA's Giorgio Fadda* from California at their stand for the weekend. He will be handing out spot prizes and will be launching his new:
> *Nic Salts Range*
> *Unicorn Frappe on Ice*


super excited about the frappe on ice should be epic

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

Next up on the Innovations / What's New front...

This one from *PAULIES E-LIQUID*




It's a new juice launch! At the Paulie's stand, but its actually their Cloud Flavour Labs juice available:

*Squeeze *- an exciting fruity juice will be launching at VapeCon 2018!

This is something I have to try! Thank you @Paulie !!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver

Another entry on on the Innovations / What's New front...

This one from *CLOUD KINGS*



Their innovations are as follows:

*Launch of Cloud Nurdz Ice and Nic Salts*
*Spin the wheel* - 1st 250 entrants get a ticket to spin the wheel for a *chance to win some awesome prizes!!*
*Coupons for future purchases of Cloud Nurdz* when purchasing Cloud Nurdz on the day.
*The raffle *- Any purchases on the day will qualify for entrance to the raffle to stand a *chance to win some free juice!!*
We will also have a *juice tasting bar *at our stand for the juices on special on the day

That's awesome. Thanks to Mohammed and his team at Cloud Kings. Looking forward!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

Next up...

This one from *WIENER VAPE CO.*




Their innovation takes the form of a fun competition on a Pacman Arcade Machine at VapeCon 2018.

Highest score over 2 days wins. These are the prizes:

*1st Prize - R5,000 to spend at the Vape Store of your choice and a full set of Wiener Liquids valued at over R4,000 *
*2nd Prize - Full range of Wiener Vape Co Juices valued at over R4,000*
*3rd Prize - Double set of RACC City Vapes, Dr. C. Soda and Cherry Bomb valued at R1,400*
*Bonus - lucky draw to win another full set of Wiener Vape Co Liquids just for playing*
Wow, that is amazing and awesome. Thanks to @Rooigevaar and the Wiener Vape Co team. This is going to be fun and exciting!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4


----------



## Silver

Next up...

This one from *RUTHLESS VAPOR*





They have several innovations lined up for us at VapeCon 2018:

*Introducing Loaded's Newest Flavours : Raspberry Eclair & Chocolate Glazed!*
*Launching 3 new Rocking the Daisies flavours powered by Ruthless at VapeCon*
*Meet the Ruthless and Rocking the Daisies team and stand a chance to win VIP tickets to Rocking the Daisies*
Wow, this is great, thanks to @Jigs Tambong and the Ruthless team! We are looking forward to seeing you at VapeCon 2018!

The launch of the new Loaded Raspberry Eclair & Chocolate Glazed





It's VapeCon and we are in town. Meet the *Ruthless *and *Rocking the Daisies *team and stand a chance to win big as well as try some #ruthless flavours. Get down to booth *93/94 *on the 25th and 26th of August! Loads of giveaways and specials. T&C's apply. No under 18s.'

https://www.ruthlessvapor.com/pages/rocking-the-daisies-giveaway

You can also click on the banners below to enter the competition.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver

Next up...

This one from *THE VAPE GUY*




They're moving their juices over to authentic Chubby Gorilla bottles, and to kick of the change they are releasing a brand new juice in the *BumbleBee's Flavour Fluid* range:

*Eden* is a refreshing mix of Guava and Grapefruit chilled with a dash of Ice!
Eden will be available in limited quantities at VapeCon in 60ml bottles and will be on sale for only R180.

Wow, that is great to see @BumbleBee !! This sounds like an amazing juice and a must try!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Silver

Next up...

This one from *MR HARDWICK'S*





Their innovations for VapeCon 2018 are as follows:

*The launch of several new "first in SA" one-shots from Chef's Flavours in the UK. *Highlights include the delectable *Mexican Fried Ice-Cream, Bienenstich, Tickle me Pink *as well as some *Divine One Shots* by renowned mixer *Darren Cole.*
*New juice launch - Smackaroon "2.0" - *made in partnership with ENYAWREKLAW of DIYORDIE
Fantastic. Thank you to @method1 and the team from Mr Hardwick's. This sounds delectable and delicious! Must see this at your stand...

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Mida Khan

Silver said:


> Next up...
> 
> This one from *JOOSE-E-LIQZ*
> 
> View attachment 141831
> 
> 
> Their innovations for VapeCon 2018 are as follows:
> 
> *"NEW" Limited Edition Hightea Collection *and juice tasting of these new flavours
> Awesome *giveaways *of *J-E-L branded gifts* during the 2 days
> Looking forward to this new Hightea Collection @Naeemhoosen ! Sounds very exciting!
> 
> 
> View attachment 141834




This is just my cuppa tea  can't wait!


----------



## Mida Khan

Silver said:


> Next up...
> 
> This one from *MR HARDWICK'S*
> 
> View attachment 142351
> 
> 
> 
> Their innovations for VapeCon 2018 are as follows:
> 
> *The launch of several new "first in SA" one-shots from Chef's Flavours in the UK. *Highlights include the delectable *Mexican Fried Ice-Cream, Bienenstich, Tickle me Pink *as well as some *Divine One Shots* by renowned mixer *Darren Cole.*
> *New juice launch - Smackaroon "2.0" - *made in partnership with ENYAWREKLAW of DIYORDIE
> Fantastic. Thank you to @method1 and the team from Mr Hardwick's. This sounds delectable and delicious! Must see this at your stand...
> 
> View attachment 142352
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 142354



Yum! Smackaroon - one of my favs since way back!


----------



## Mida Khan

Silver said:


> Next up...
> 
> This one from *VAPE KING*
> 
> View attachment 141803
> 
> 
> They will be launching a new product at VapeCon:
> 
> *Vape King Anti-Theft Vape Bag *
> Wow, this is so interesting - thank you @Stroodlepuff and @Gizmo - I love bags for my vape gear. Definitely want to check this one out!
> 
> View attachment 141807
> 
> 
> Even has an integrated USB port! Wow!
> 
> View attachment 141808



Stunning!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Mida Khan

Silver said:


> Next up
> 
> This one from *FROSTED SMOKE*
> 
> View attachment 141313
> 
> 
> 
> International guest and juice launch - Frosted Smoke will be hosting *Juiceman USA's Giorgio Fadda* from California at their stand for the weekend. He will be handing out spot prizes and will be launching his new:
> *Nic Salts Range*
> *Unicorn Frappe on Ice*


 Unicorn Frappe On Ice  Can't wait!


----------



## Silver

Don't forget to check out the Innovations and What's New at VapeCon 2018.
In this thread...
Very special indeed...

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Jigs Tambong

ruthlessvapor.com/giveaway


Silver said:


> Next up...
> 
> This one from *RUTHLESS VAPOR*
> 
> View attachment 142335
> 
> 
> 
> They have several innovations lined up for us at VapeCon 2018:
> 
> *Introducing Loaded's Newest Flavours : Raspberry Eclair & Chocolate Glazed!*
> *Launching 3 new Rocking the Daisies flavours powered by Ruthless at VapeCon*
> *Meet the Ruthless and Rocking the Daisies team and stand a chance to win VIP tickets to Rocking the Daisies*
> Wow, this is great, thanks to @Jigs Tambong and the Ruthless team! We are looking forward to seeing you at VapeCon 2018!
> 
> The launch of the new Loaded Raspberry Eclair & Chocolate Glazed
> 
> View attachment 142336
> 
> 
> 
> It's VapeCon and we are in town. Meet the *Ruthless *and *Rocking the Daisies *team and stand a chance to win big as well as try some #ruthless flavours. Get down to booth *93/94 *on the 25th and 26th of August! Loads of giveaways and specials. T&C's apply. No under 18s.'
> 
> View attachment 142337






*to enter or more info:*
*ruthlessvapor.com/giveaway*

Reactions: Like 1


----------

